# Share the snow!



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Remember last year when you stole all the northern mountain snow? We're just getting you back. :lol:


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Geezer, that's exactly what I was going to say! We're taking back ours from last season!


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, and I am loving it! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

